# Mercury 20hp 4 Stroke Maintenance



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

the impeller for the water pump is relatively easy to replace and not very expensive. It may look OK, but the rubber could be cracked - I had one disintegrate into many small pieces that can get sucked up and clog your water/cooling passages. It is worth it to replace instead of "cleaning" it. Also, I would follow the manufacturers recommendations for your motor - they usually have a schedule printed in the handbook of when to replace/check various parts. If you don't have a manual just google it - they are available on the interwebs


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

ok thanks, this is my first engine that isn't a more than 15 year old so I wasn't entirely sure where to start for just general maintenance haha


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Standard for this engine and most is an annual :
-impeller change/water pump
-lower unit oil change
-spark plugs (especially for 2 stroke)
-oil change (every 50 hrs)

The above will save a lot of headaches and prevent many problems..


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

nice I'll pick the parts up this weekend. Thanks


----------

